# Price of Sony Ericsson W850i



## rockthegod (Oct 15, 2006)

Can anyone please tell me its price in India preferably in Kolkata ?? Thanx in advance. 

Also is W830i released yet ?


----------



## shikhar_kapoor143 (Oct 15, 2006)

well d price is 20k in delhi....don't know abt kolkata


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 15, 2006)

In mumbai, it costs 17.5k. Give or take a thousand rupees and you'll have the price for kolkata. W830i hasn't been launched yet. But it would be wise to wait for it as it'll be cheaper than W850i as it doesn't have 3G and secondary camera (used for video call).


----------



## rockthegod (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanx a lot to all of you !!!


----------



## MiRaGe (Jan 1, 2007)

krazyfrog said:
			
		

> In mumbai, it costs 17.5k. Give or take a thousand rupees and you'll have the price for kolkata. W830i hasn't been launched yet. But it would be wise to wait for it as it'll be cheaper than W850i as it doesn't have 3G and secondary camera (used for video call).



doesn't seem to be 17.5 yet!!


----------



## tech_cheetah (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought it yesterday at 20.4k  in Bangalore, after checking the price at many showrooms . Minimum you can it at 20k ..
17.5 is still a distant dream


----------



## Crazy Kidd (Jan 2, 2007)

If you want to get the best price in Kolkata then visit Capital Chowringee. Or you can call Qamar (Raj Telepoint Pvt. Ltd.) at 9830138872. According to my experience both of them offer the lowest price in Kolkata. Also you can try to visit www.indiagsm.com. From this site you will get a basic idea of the price. See ya.

N.B- My bought mine from Capital Electronics, Chowringhee.


----------



## dinesh_mettur (Jan 5, 2007)

20k with bill
17.5 without bill


----------

